# Help with gift idea?



## alphapuppy (Jan 17, 2012)

My husband loves a few things in life. Video games, manly food like buffalo wings, cars. 

Our finances are limited, especially mine. He supports us while I work part-time. So, I don't want to spend much money because I feel like it's not mine to spend. Maybe $50?

Not necessarily looking for a sexual surprise. His libido is lower than mine so I think he's probably grown weary of sexual surprises... he probably would prefer something like a new experience involving his interests. Of course, I know little about cars or video games or manly food, which is why I came here.

He's kind of a brainiac too. He loves reference manuals that can help him MacGyver his way out of various manly situations. 

Soooo all of that being said, can you help a lady out? Ideas for a creative gift or surprise?

I think there's a driving simulator here where we live. There is a flight simulator nearby. Wondering if there are any other ideas? I wouldn't know where to get started trying to hook him up with an actual opportunity for stunt driving or racing in a real, live car...but that would be sweet.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'm not a guy, so I hope you don't mind my input.

Best gift I got hubs, was a helicopter lesson. He flew the helicopter with the instructor next to him and me in the back. That was expensive though.

Less expensive, that he also loved was a gift of archery lessons. This is something he'd like to continue with as a hobby. He really loved that.


----------



## alphapuppy (Jan 17, 2012)

Of course I don't mind, and those are awesome ideas! Thanks! I never would have thought about archery lessons, and I would love to learn, too. 

I look forward to hearing more input from the community, both guys and gals.


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm not a guy but I hope this helps.

I got H a session at a flight sim place and he loved it. He went with the guys so there was the competitive spirit amongst them all since they get to shoot each other down and practice landings. It wasn't too expensive about $69 for about 3-4 hrs. BTW he also loves video games and just recently for Xmas he got a flight sim game and joystick for the computer total it was about $70 for both.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I get Hubs a gift card for the K1 racing (go carts that blow your head off! LOL) and he loves it! I go with him sometimes...but I drive slow and it pisses me off cause he kicks my arse!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Does he like mysteries? We have a PS3 and hubs and I both got engrossed with LA Noire and now we're onto Heavy Rain. You can both play...it's fun! The games were bought at Game Stop...used...for about 25 bucks each.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

alphapuppy said:


> Of course I don't mind, and those are awesome ideas! Thanks! I never would have thought about archery lessons, and I would love to learn, too.
> 
> I look forward to hearing more input from the community, both guys and gals.


Definitely something you could do as a couple :smthumbup:

Hubs did ask if I'd be doing it with him but having patience and aiming for accuracy isn't my style. I did go along each week though and watch. It suited his personality and found it almost meditative.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

.


----------



## JustWaiting (Jun 28, 2011)

My wife sent me out with a fishing guide. She arranged for my best friend to come along as well. Do you live in an area where you could arrange to go fishing or to do something out-of-the box together with your husband? You could make it into a joint gift and date that could be very special.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

alphapuppy said:


> My husband loves a few things in life. Video games, manly food like buffalo wings, cars.
> 
> Our finances are limited, especially mine. He supports us while I work part-time. So, I don't want to spend much money because I feel like it's not mine to spend. Maybe $50?
> 
> ...


If he likes video games that is the little boy thats still inside him. We all still have that aspect. I'm 52 and recently bought a cheap (less than 50 ) remote control helicopter and have a blast with it.


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

I am another one on trying to find something you two can do both together. If you are not into video games then dont buy one. You may not get what he likes and he will be doing it alone. Since sex is off the table try looking on a web site called groupon. They had exoctic cars you could drive for X amount of time here in Austin. The wife and I also did this one but we waiting too long and they sold out. 

Does he like mini golf you two can do that togehter. Or go carts.


OR the movie Red Tails is out this week take him to that!


----------

